# Book A Day iPhone App?



## vulcangon (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey everyone! I didn't see a place to introduce myself so I guess this is just as good as any. My name is Josh and I have a Kindle + know a few authors. This poll is so I can gauge potential for an iPhone app my friend might be making. Do you think such an app would be useful? Thank you for answering the poll too =)

-josh


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Josh. . . welcome. . . . . .

I voted yes, but would note that I'm not likely to be willing to pay for it. . . . . .that's just me.  My phone is a DROID, BTW.


----------



## vulcangon (Aug 25, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hi Josh. . . welcome. . . . . .
> 
> I voted yes, but would note that I'm not likely to be willing to pay for it. . . . . .that's just me. My phone is a DROID, BTW.


Thank you for the response! I think the app would be free if he decides to make it =)


----------

